# Libre 2 problems



## Bethysplodge (Oct 13, 2021)

Problems with libre 2. 
Yesterday my daughters sensor stopped being accurate. It was saying she was 16.3⬆️ so I checked ketone and did a blood glucose as there was spare blood and it said 12.1➡️
Then  later it was saying she was 7.1➡️ but she wasn't feeling well so I did another finger pick and she was 3.1⬇️

I carried on doing finger pricks until I could get a new sensor today. (Issues with drs)

New sensor on today and its just alarmed saying she is low but she seemed fine.  Did a finger pick and she was 7. Im losing faith in it! Any ideas?x


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi 

There are a number of threads about people having problems with Libre 2. You need to ring the Abbott customer services and report it, so that they send you a replacement. They will want to know the serial number and other information about the problems you experienced and may send you a return envelope for it, so hope you haven't binned it.

As regards the new one, has your daughter been lying on that arm as compression by lying on it whilst sleeping etc is a common cause of false low alarms and readings.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 14, 2021)

I find extreme heat gives rise to high readings just today i was sitting reading a book in hot sunlight and hot shower does the same  but when it cools it returns to normal ,


----------



## Redvee (Oct 18, 2021)

First sensor and on days 1-3 I was impressed, day 3 I didn't fingerprick once. Since then my love of the Libre 2 has gone down very quickly. On Friday I had 5 hours where I couldn't get a reading from the sensor on my phone, a similar timescale on Saturday and today I'm on 11 hours of no readings, all my logbook on the Librelink app shows are notes I've made to show the time this system has failed me.
I know I had false readings today too, I cycled to work and had a low sugar warning so scanned my arm as I rode and had a 3.3mmol reading, 10 minutes later my reading was 6.3, then another 10 minutes I had an 8.4mmol reading which is the last reading I've been able to get from the sensor which was at 12:55. 
When I get a new sensor from the chemist the current one is being removed regardless of days left, if the same issues happen again I'm ditching the whole thing.
Not liking it at all at the moment


----------



## grovesy (Oct 18, 2021)

You should ring Abbott.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 18, 2021)

@Redvee you say you know you've had wrong readings but what were your finger pricks in comparison to the scans? There are faulty batches circulating at the moment, I've not given up yet and I've had 10 sensors out of 15 that were faulty so I think only giving 2 a chance after recent issues with them is a bit quick

Give Abbott a call and they will likely replace the faulty sensor after running through a few things with you, if you don't report then they won't know the issues and can't work to try and resolve them xx


----------



## Redvee (Oct 18, 2021)

I did contact them via Twitter and they said to call, I'm off work tomorrow so will do. Today has been better with no signal errors etc.


----------



## Martin62 (Oct 18, 2021)

I like the idea of the libre, but after having one on the free trial that packed up after 4 days and gave some very dodgy readings, I think I will stick to my finger prick tests until they get a more reliable version.


----------



## helli (Oct 18, 2021)

Martin62 said:


> I like the idea of the libre, but after having one on the free trial that packed up after 4 days and gave some very dodgy readings, I think I will stick to my finger prick tests until they get a more reliable version.


I think you were unlucky,
If the Libre was faulty, Abbott would have replaced it for free.


----------



## Martin62 (Oct 19, 2021)

helli said:


> I think you were unlucky,
> If the Libre was faulty, Abbott would have replaced it for free.


Maybe, but looking at all the posts complaining about sensor failure, dodgy readings, it seems very common , yes they do replace them but the product should work properly in the first place.
But that's just my take on it , I know a lot of people use them all the time with no problems.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 19, 2021)

Martin62 said:


> Maybe, but looking at all the posts complaining about sensor failure, dodgy readings, it seems very common , yes they do replace them but the product should work properly in the first place.
> But that's just my take on it , I know a lot of people use them all the time with no problems.



Guess is more will have positive experience of libre 2 than negative, device would be withdrawn if it was all bad.


----------



## helli (Oct 19, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Guess is more will have positive experience of libre 2 than negative, device would be withdrawn if it was all bad.


But human nature seems to be that we are more vocal when we have a bad experience. 

Overall my experience of Libre over the last 3 years or so is good but I have never started a thread about it or shouted from the roof tops "Libre is great!"


----------



## Martin62 (Oct 19, 2021)

Very true Helli , I may self fund a libre to give it another try, I know when my free trial one failed that I should have contacted Abbott for a replacement,  but I was so frustrated I just binned it off.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 21, 2021)

I am with you Helli i have cant remember my first libre1  that i bought online as soon as it came out ,   i first paid for it for about 6 months before it was free here in france ,i just cannot remember having any dodgy sensors but i did install xdrip so that i could calibrate the readings which i think if more people did the same there would be much less complaints .


----------



## heasandford (Oct 23, 2021)

Matchless said:


> I am with you Helli i have cant remember my first libre1  that i bought online as soon as it came out ,   i first paid for it for about 6 months before it was free here in france ,i just cannot remember having any dodgy sensors but i did install xdrip so that i could calibrate the readings which i think if more people did the same there would be much less complaints .


Please can you give more details of how to use and obtain xdrip please


----------



## helli (Oct 23, 2021)

heasandford said:


> Please can you give more details of how to use and obtain xdrip please


The best source of information is their Facebook group.
If you have an Apple phone, you need to join the xDripIOS group. If you have an Android, you need the xDrip group.

The group gives you access to the app, instructions and voluntary support.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 23, 2021)

I have to say I have had few problems with Libres.  I was paying for them since they came out but only spasmodically using them when I could afford it. I was also involved in a few trials through the pump clinic.  Only one has ever fallen off and some have read a bit low.  The Libre 2 is very accurate for me.  Before lunch today BG finger prick 6.4, Libre 6.6.


----------



## mark king (Nov 2, 2021)

I too started off self funding the Libre sensor for about 1 year then continued with it on the NHS and now have moved on to the Libre 2.
I haven't had any major issues with them I do recognise that a blood test strip is different to a sensor fluid test with the results being time delayed by about 15 mins from blood to fluid.  eg to match the same readings you will need to wait 15 mins after checking blood to get its matching fluid result.  
As well as that both carry a permitted tolerance error potentially making worse case comparison of top of one versus the bottom of the other.  They will never be exact but neither should be the range @Bethysplodge had.

I now totally rely on the Libre sensor for my blood sugar readings the only time I do comparisons is when I visit for my annual check up and the diabetic nurse checks me on the day, it has always been close.
I am a great believer in not fiddling with too many parts of may diabetic control otherwise I fear ending up like a cat chasing its own tail. [But i am off to look at xDrip Android ]
If my overall diabetic control is acceptable I leave well alone.  
For me that is HBa1c within the 50's or lower and BG in range 60% of the time which I am achieving.


----------

